# Want to use tagless labels - iron on maybe



## freepam (Jun 20, 2010)

I've started making tops myself out of modal rayon because I couldn't find the styles I wanted for women. I would like to use the tagless labels that are actually printed on the shirt, but I need them for dark and light.

I read all the old threads and the only one that was affordable was a little japanese printing machine that is no longer available.

I could screen print them but I don't know how small I could make the print with the screenprinting equipment that I have - a ryonet silver press.

I could also do the iron-on transfer papers in the inkjet printer but I don't have too much confidence in the lasting effect of those.

Does anyone have experience with actually screenprinting tags with name and size and care instructions?

thanks,
Pam


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Plastisol transfers are the way to go for this. You will need to buy a heat press but that an be had for around 350 for the off branded ones, and the transfers can be had for 30 or forty bucks. On another note if you have a silver press you can do the screen print yourself. I just did my first tag that way myself like a week ago and the results were great. 4 inch by 4 tag with good detail. You can do it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone have experience with actually screenprinting tags with name and size and care instructions?


I don't have experience doing it myself, but I've seen it done. I actually watched a screen printer print tagless labels *just* yesterday

They made a screen that had all 6 sizes on it. Then they taped off the ones they weren't using at the time, then did a 1 color screen print. The text on the label was pretty small (I don't have the exact measurements, but I'll have it later this week). I even took some videos/photos of it being done that I'll be posting later.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Dont forget to add the trick where you just print all of the sizes then circle the one for that shirt. Did that with a small piece of copper pipe after dipping the tip in the same color ink. Forget where I saw that though.


----------



## freepam (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, guys, I'm going to try this out after I see Rodneys videos.
I was a bit concerned with the ink showing through on white tees. I have some I bought in a store that did that.
I also want to use the labels on pants that I'm making.


----------



## curiousity (Feb 15, 2009)

The quote below is from another member here, but it looks like I only copied the body of his comment to put in my "knowledge base". I'm keeping it for once I get everything up and running because I too wish to use plastisol transfers for tagless labels.



> We have been doing a lot of testing with plastisol transfers from First Edition. We use a cap press to apply. We are using a blue gray color (Pantone 550C). It works on dark and light colors.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@freepam Here's the video I made of the process of screen printing a 1 color tagless label. Hope this helps some


----------



## freepam (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Rodney, I really appreciate it!
I don't have it together with the printing yet, I'm still designing tops  but when I get to it, I'll report back.
Pam


----------



## psi (May 11, 2007)

Hey,

Not sure what your budget is but I saw this machine the other day and started drooling.

Tagless Printing Videos | Inkcups Now

We do it like in the video from Rodney above. This is Pad Printing rather than Screen Printing. Not sure what inks they use...they seem to instant dry because in the videos you see they just drop the tees on top of each other immediately after printing.

Anyway...I want one. It just that you need the inks and the plate maker as well...so it the whole package.


----------



## freepam (Jun 20, 2010)

I checked and it's way out of my budget. You would need to print thousands of tees to make it worth while. Great system for a factory though.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

freepam said:


> I checked and it's way out of my budget. You would need to print thousands of tees to make it worth while. Great system for a factory though.


pam,

may i ask how much they quoted you?

t-shirt forums, it this question allowed?
i know when $ is involved it is a sensitive issue.


----------



## freepam (Jun 20, 2010)

I really don't remember. It was so far out of my range that it just didn't stick in my memory. Thousands anyway.


----------

